# last bite in the UK?



## Jade01 (Feb 21, 2007)

just wondering when the last venomous bite in the UK was?
me and my friend were just talking about it, i dont have any idea, neither does he


----------



## RMG (Jun 10, 2007)

From a native adder or an exotic?


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

people tend to hush over venomous bites understandably, so il only mention ones that are public already, but there was a pretty serious death adder bite at a shop in essex in the middle of last year


----------



## Jade01 (Feb 21, 2007)

RMG said:


> From a native adder or an exotic?


sorry i meant exotic.



SiUK said:


> people tend to hush over venomous bites understandably, so il only mention ones that are public already, but there was a pretty serious death adder bite at a shop in essex in the middle of last year


oh i think i heard about that one actually.
has there been any fatal ones?


----------



## Steve (Aug 20, 2007)

That would be us :blush:

Lee was bit by our Death Adder.

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/dwa-species/135932-death-adder-bite-scales-fangs.html

That basically sums it up : victory:


----------



## Jade01 (Feb 21, 2007)

Steve said:


> That would be us :blush:
> 
> Lee was bit by our Death Adder.
> 
> ...


thanks for that, interesting read

how is he now? did he make a full recovery?


----------



## Steve (Aug 20, 2007)

Hes fine now as far as I know, made a full recovery very quickly. : victory:


----------



## Amy_x (Jan 5, 2009)

Its cos He's 'Ard init : victory: haha x


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

last UK native ? i herd that Paul O'Grady got tagged from a adder that was in his woodpile.


----------



## Jb1432 (Apr 19, 2008)

Jade01 said:


> sorry i meant exotic.
> 
> 
> oh i think i heard about that one actually.
> has there been any fatal ones?


 
Nope, theres never been a fatal bite from a non native species in 100 years in this country. Well the U.K.: victory:


----------



## sharpstrain (May 24, 2008)

There was a King Cobra bite at reptile zone in bristol a couple of years ago. I believe he was on a respirator for a while and lost a finger or two, but made a good recovery


----------



## PDR (Nov 27, 2008)

The last death in the UK by an exotic venomous snake occurred 29 October 1852. The victim was Edward Horatio Girling the Head Keeper of London Zoos Reptile House. The bite occurred following an all too familiar scenario. Mr Girling had spent the early hours with fellow keepers at the local pub and after a skinful he staggered back to the reptile house where he thought it would be a good idea to grab an Indian Cobra around the neck, 12” from the snakes head. The Cobra bit Mr Girling on the nose.... 
Girling was taken to a local hospital where the only remedies available at the time were tried: artificial respiration and galvanism (electric shock therapy), he died an hour later.

Moral of the story: alcohol (and drugs) don’t mix!

The reason most people don’t discus bites is because it means admitting that they have made a mistake. You can never blame the snake. If you are bitten it is always your own fault.

I really hope that we don't have death in the UK, but I fear it is only a matter of time.......


----------

